# I kinda wanna buy a VW .:R32



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Because of the bad experience with dealer service on our 01 VR6 Jetta I disparaged VW to anyone who will listen and quite frequently on this board. I might need to eat those words.

We got Mrs. Rizzo a New Beetle 'vert (at her insistence) when the lease was up on the Benz, and whilst in the dealer for routine service I spied an .:R32.
Checked it out, returned a few weeks later to drive, drove it again and now I'm infatuated.

To add to the mix, 0% interest for 60 mos. or 2.9% for 72 mos. + $3k in rebates, and the dealer is near invoice makes it even more attractive.

IndyMike likes his and has had no problems.

It would be a daily driver for me.

Just thinking out loud. :eeps:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

I think they are similar to the MKV, no? If they are, and for what it's worth, my brother recently bought one and absolutely loves it. He had an e34 before it, and loves the VW even more.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Give it a shot. Can't be worse than the Ranger.

VW has some awesome lease/buy rates right now. I would say go for it.

I love the new Jetta wagon.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Edmunds says it's only $2000 cash and 0.9% for 36 months, is this a dealer special or something?

I think it's a killer deal at $29k invoice - but I'd consider the GTI as well - and it even comes in manual.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Chris90 said:


> Edmunds says it's only $2000 cash and 0.9% for 36 months, is this a dealer special or something?
> 
> I think it's a killer deal at $29k invoice - but I'd consider the GTI as well - and it even comes in manual.


Yeah, Edmunds is way off on the R32. West coasters get an additional $1k rebate on the R32 this month and there is and additional $2k cash back to the dealer if the car is financed thru VWoA, the smart dealers throw it back into the deal. Zero% for up to 60 Mos. and 2.9% for 72 mos...it's like free money.

Makes it pretty tempting.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

its an awesome car! i sold a couple when i was selling both VW's and BMW's...and my customers couldn't be happier. its an excellent machine...and the specials they are putting out may be enough for some to take the plunge they have always wanted to.


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Go for it. I fell in love with a Candy White one while waiting for my Passat to be serviced. Great interior - awesome steering wheel, great seats, wonderful build quality - and the VR6 sounds amazing when the flap in the exhaust opens.


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Because of the bad experience with dealer service on our 01 VR6 Jetta I disparaged VW to anyone who will listen and quite frequently on this board. I might need to eat those words.
> 
> We got Mrs. Rizzo a New Beetle 'vert (at her insistence) when the lease was up on the Benz, and whilst in the dealer for routine service I spied an .:R32.
> Checked it out, returned a few weeks later to drive, drove it again and now I'm infatuated.
> ...


A friend of mine has the R32 and he says it is the love of his life. He will never sell it.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

After reading this thread, decided to stop by my local VW stealer this afternoon on the way back from the Air and Space. He claimed it was 1.9 on the R32 and no cash back. 

Is the R32 really *that* much better than the GTI? I get the engine, brakes, AWD, but the GTI can be had with 4 doors (my preference) and a 6-speed manual (the R32 is DSG only).


----------



## TauronMaikar (Jul 12, 2008)

DCG in an R32 makes no sense IMO.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

JCW Mini if you want a fun small hatch in the $30k range. :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> After reading this thread, decided to stop by my local VW stealer this afternoon on the way back from the Air and Space. He claimed it was 1.9 on the R32 and no cash back.
> 
> Is the R32 really *that* much better than the GTI? I get the engine, brakes, AWD, but the GTI can be had with 4 doors (my preference) and a 6-speed manual (the R32 is DSG only).


I bought it today.
$500 over invoice, less $2000 VWoA rebate for the financing and less $1000 western region rebate ($3k in rebates total).

Sticker was $33,640 (incl destination)
I paid $27,788 (incl destination)

Almost $6000 off of MSRP -AND- 2.9% for up to 72 mos. Mini what? Besides, aren't Mini's front wheel drive? No thanks then. Regardless, they are ubiquitous around here...

Props to IndyMike !!!!!!!!

.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I bought it today.
> $500 over invoice, less $2000 VWoA rebate for the financing and less $1000 western region rebate ($3k in rebates total).
> 
> Sticker was $33,640 (incl destination)
> ...


FWD yes, but you need to do the test drive to understand....I didn't even really like them before I drove it, and now I have a JCW Mini on order only 8 months after buying a new Camry (which is being replaced by the Mini). Either way, congrats on the car - R32's are pretty sweet.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I bought it today.
> $500 over invoice, less $2000 VWoA rebate for the financing and less $1000 western region rebate ($3k in rebates total).
> 
> Sticker was $33,640 (incl destination)
> ...


sweet deal rizzo--congrats to you! where's the fated rdx going?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a '91 VR6... awesome car, but service wise you needed two, because she spent a LOT of time in the shop. Melted a wireing harness 3 years in. Before you buy, try to find out if they have improved on their build quality. Especially electrically, VW is a nightmare.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

A friend's current gen GTI has been bulletproof, I think quality has improved a lot.

That's a killer deal. I wish they had a 5 door manual, that's how I'd want it.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I bought it today.
> $500 over invoice, less $2000 VWoA rebate for the financing and less $1000 western region rebate ($3k in rebates total).
> 
> Sticker was $33,640 (incl destination)
> ...


Congrats:thumbup: It's an awesome car. I had an R32 and liked it very much.

Best mod you can do to that car is to replace the stock wheels with some light-weight wheels. The difference is amazing after replacing the stock wheels with lighter weight wheels. The stock wheels are very heavy and you will see great improvement in breaking,handling and performance by replacing the stock wheels with some after-market lightweight wheels. Get some nice lightweight 18" wheels.

Driving them is lots of fun but gas mileage is nothing special when you are on it, you will see that it goes through fuel pretty quickly.Handling and high-speed stability is really good.

:beerchug: vwvortex is a good site for information on R32's but mods there are like the mods on the Vette forums Can't beat the mods on Bimmerfest


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

goodkarma said:


> sweet deal rizzo--congrats to you! where's the fated rdx going?


Gone. CarMax @ LAX. 
I could not believe it - apparently they LOVE Honda/Acura/Toyota/Nissans...they were $1000 over "fair" bluebook. Stealer was $1k under.

Ya know, it was a good reliable car, but it really has no soul. The last review I read about the new TSX had a great line; something about a lot of things on the car came across as the Engineers saying "good enough" and not going all they way. That in a nutshell was the RDX as well. I'm still miffed that the car did not have things like auto headlights, memory seats, power passenger seat, auto dim rear view and the gimmick-y turbo 4 motor that got 17 MPG.

You know I beat that car like my 3rd wife angeland it never gave me any problems but I'd rather have the [chance of] little problems from a VW or a BMW than a vanilla driving experience. Acura is a great brand if you are stepping up from a Honda or a Toyota..or you want an "appliance", but a tough pill if you come from a Germanic vehicle.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

wow, i am surprised you got such a great deal from the carmax stealer--they're a total ripoff here in nova. 17mpg from that (turbo) i-4 should be a capital offense. i would never buy a jap car for myself, but my wife is a huge fan of appliances and hence the mdx/rx/highlander are high on her wish list.

congrats again on your r32; drive it in good health.



Frank Rizzo said:


> Gone. CarMax @ LAX.
> I could not believe it - apparently they LOVE Honda/Acura/Toyota/Nissans...they were $1000 over "fair" bluebook. Stealer was $1k under.
> 
> Ya know, it was a good reliable car, but it really has no soul. The last review I read about the new TSX had a great line; something about a lot of things on the car came across as the Engineers saying "good enough" and not going all they way. That in a nutshell was the RDX as well. I'm still miffed that the car did not have things like auto headlights, memory seats, power passenger seat, auto dim rear view and the gimmick-y turbo 4 motor that got 17 MPG.
> ...


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Here it is...


----------

